# new depth finder model help



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

looking to buy new depth finder, perfer lowrance large screen model, western
basin area, drifting trolling, must have color, nav. ploter, need advice what unit to buy. have x 20 unit on smaller boat with great success, but want
larger screen on this boat. Want something user friendly.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

good luck,,none are simple any more,,the bottom line is how much do you want to spend a combination or stand alone unit,,,I prefer stand alone that way if one takes a S*it the other works only have to replace one,,bottom line money


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

I'VE looked at the HDS 10 packge can get it for 1899.00 but there 8 different
models to pick from, or I can get last year for around 1400.00 I.M


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a friend that has one ,,it is not simple but once you learn it ,,it is one hell of a unit,,I really like the large screen.,,I think his is a 2009 unit,,with no problems that I know of


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

I'm in the middle of doing some research. My first choice WAS Lowrance HDS5x (as I don't need the gps... I have one). However, I'm hearing lotsa not-so-good stuff about problems with the newer units and the service provided from Lowrance to fix those problems. Hence, I'm runnin' scared from Lowrance/Eagle. Oh yeah, I have an Eagle and have nothing but problems with it. Got it back from service, it worked fine for a couple months and is acting up again!
I'm looking at Humminbird 778c now and am finding it hard to find anyone who has problems with the Humminbird brand or it's service dept.
May I suggest comparing power, screen size, pixel count, etc. between different brands.
Just sumthin' to think about.
Good luck. (I hope we both make the right choices).


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I heard the same problem (water in unit) with the Lowrance but it was caused buy a bad o-ring and the problem has been corrected. I would just make sure the unit hasn't been sitting on the dealers shelf since early last year.

Both Bird and Lowrance have some pretty cool stuff out there. I'd find the features you want in whatever your price range is and go from there. With all the new technologly it sure isn't easy to pic a new unit any more.

I've owned both and have had good luck with both but tend to lean towards Lowrance.


----------

